# Got my 130g 6' tank



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello all, after some great advices form Charles, Razzo, and few other members. I traded in my 75g for a 130g. I can't waite to get it set up. I am thinking to get some ****. How many should I start with once the tank is cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

say 20, then slowly cull the number down to 6-10...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new tank - look forward to pics.

I agree with Charles on the fry quantity. If $$$ are an issue, you could go with 10 fry and whittle out the first couple alpha males.

What type of front/gibberosa are you interested in?


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I am not sure which kind yet Razzo. they are all beautifull, but i am hoping able to pick up local.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love my Kipili fry. I purchased them from Great Lake Tropicals! Being in LA, there should be plenty of places to find Fronts. I looked at all the pics here and on Cyphos.com, and went with the ones I liked best. Good luck!


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's comments, The tank is almost ready ( its being cycle at this time). I can't waite to get some of them little guys and gals in there.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I cant wait to see pics of it, got any pics of the tank for us ?


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

I did it, i got 12 little ones two days ago , they are about 1" and i got 4 black clavis they are about 1 1/2 ". I wanted to get them from a breeder but i just can't waite any more so i got them from a LFS near my house.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

What kind did you end up getting ? If your not done cycling the tank make sure you get a water test kit to check ammonia , nitrite, and nitrate. Check it often and do 10 percent water changes every other day or more often depending on what the test results are. Api makes a good master test kit runs about 40 . you dont want toxins to damage or kill your beautiful new fronts.


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

picture please.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, I forgot to ask for pics too. I love pics !!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DAI_BALL_MUI said:


> I did it, i got 12 little ones two days ago , they are about 1" and i got 4 black clavis they are about 1 1/2 ". I wanted to get them from a breeder but i just can't waite any more so i got them from a LFS near my house.


Congrats :thumb: Please keep us posted.

Russ


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

pics please.


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I have the test kit and i will keep my eyes on them. I will try to get some pixs up once I get some time. Between work, kids and the fish is hard. LOL


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

We all get antsy for pics LOL. Keep us updated. Cant wait to see.


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

A crazy thing happen today, two weeks ago i got five clavis around 1 - 1 1/2". The next day I only see 4 and i can't find the 5th one. I am thinking he didn't make it and his body will show up.
Then this moring all five of them were out in the open. I chouldn't belive my eyes. He was MIA for like almost two weeks. Have this ever happen to any of you guys and gals before?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats crazy, the only time my comps go missing is when they breed


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

My guess would be he has a very good hiding place and only comes out at night when no one is around. Or he could have been injured and was hiding till recovered.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a calvus that does that. They are great for getting into tight places. Always be careful if you pull out any aquarium decorations or shells that could house the Calvus. A friend of mine wanted to chage out a fake rock for real ones, and the calvus had somehow gotten under the decoration. Several days later she smelled dead fish, and found him in the old decoration.


----------

